# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  cilat jane organizatat shqiptare ne greqi.

## oliver55

cilat jane organizatat shqiptare ne greqi, mundesisht me adresa. qe te komunikojme.

----------


## elen

Njërën e ke te Plateia Koliatsu. 2 rrugë më lart eshte një galeri arti''Vlora'' dhe mblidhen shpesh aty dhe recitojnë vjerrsha.
Njëra është Liter-art me ish aktoren Merita Dabulla.
Ka dhe nja ca akoma...

----------

